# Wow... i think those fiberglass air dams are invinciable



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

*Can they be destroyed?*










Is it just me.. or are fiberglass or urethane kits unbreakable?


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

this shouldnt be funny.....
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you say T-BONED


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Those ployurethane bumpers are really damn tuff to destroy.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW!!!


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Thank god for RHD!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

dude.. way to ruin my day with that pic. to post that is just sick and wrong bad silent_runner


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That'll buff right out...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

might need some bondo, ....good as new


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

duct tape....and crazy glue...


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Ohmygod! I don't think even side impact curtains could save a driver from that. Ugh...that picture is so messed up, and yet I can't stop looking at the bumper. Amazing!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> *Ohmygod! I don't think even side impact curtains could save a driver from that. Ugh...that picture is so messed up, and yet I can't stop looking at the bumper. Amazing! *



pppssssssttt...the driver is on the OTHER side!


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah I noticed that in the previous posts...


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Dang, they should make the whole car out of that stuff.


----------

